# Buffing Wheel on My Grinder?



## AngryRhino (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a Rikon 8" slow speed grinder that I use for sharpening.  Would I be able to replace one of the wheels (the coarsest of the 2) with a White Diamond buffing wheel?  I'm interested in giving it a try.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 16, 2013)

If it is slow enough you should be okay, but you have to be very careful about getting grit from grinding in your buffing wheel. Any little bit of grit and you will be back on the lathe trying to sand it out.

I picked up a used motor off of ebay and made it into a buffer. It took a little bit to find one (a couple weeks) that I wanted to get cheap enough including shipping. Try and find one with an internal threaded shaft that you can mount the wheel on easily.


----------



## AngryRhino (Oct 16, 2013)

You know what, I just did some google-fu and found out you can buy a #2 MT buffing wheel adapter.  You can then get mount an 8" buffing wheel on that.  I think that would be best for me, as it would save me both space and money.

Anyone have any experience buffing on the lathe?


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Oct 16, 2013)

AngryRhino said:


> You know what, I just did some google-fu and found out you can buy a #2 MT buffing wheel adapter.  You can then get mount an 8" buffing wheel on that.  I think that would be best for me, as it would save me both space and money.
> 
> Anyone have any experience buffing on the lathe?



It works out just fine.


----------



## plantman (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr. Rhino; I have several options to lathe and drill press mounted weels for my machines, but have found the best option is to have an inexpensive double wheel grinder for that purpose. It saves the time of changing the wheels/mandrels and keeps the  buffing compounds seperated from contaminates in the shop. Look at garage sales or flee markets. Thay can usualy be picked up for $5-10. Plug it in and make sure it runs befor you pay for it. Check the rpm of the motor, 3600 rpm on an 8" wheel can burn your finish. 900-1800 rpm should work best. Jim  S


----------



## dbledsoe (Oct 16, 2013)

Make sure you lock the adapter into the headstock with a piece of threaded rod and a nut. You don't want to know what happens if it comes loose while it is spinning. DAMHIKT


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2013)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> If it is slow enough you should be okay, but you have to be very careful about getting grit from grinding in your buffing wheel. Any little bit of grit and you will be back on the lathe trying to sand it out.  I picked up a used motor off of ebay and made it into a buffer. It took a little bit to find one (a couple weeks) that I wanted to get cheap enough including shipping. Try and find one with an internal threaded shaft that you can mount the wheel on easily.



Do you know offhand certain appliances etc that would have motors with internal threads to look for?


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Oct 16, 2013)

*ljpoilcher@suddenlink*

I just got the 8" slow Rikon grinder from Woodcraft.  I was a little leary since it was new and had no customer reviews, but it  was such a good deal and shipping was reasonable I decided to try it.  I  have only turned it on and trued up the wheels with the included diamond wheel dresser and so far so good.  I am working on jigs for my pen turning tools.

Are you happy  with yours.

Larry


----------



## LanceD (Oct 16, 2013)

I would have serious issues with buffing a pen right next to a grinding wheel where the metal particles from grinding your tools can get all inside and around your buffing pad.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 16, 2013)

I use the Beale 3 wheel system. It's easy on and easy off the lathe.


----------



## Dave Turner (Oct 16, 2013)

If you have the space, I find a dedicated buffer to be much more convenient than other options. You can pick up a Harbor Freight 6" buffer for $32 (using the standard 20% off coupon). I have two of these. One I use for polishing my pen bodies, the other I use for honing my carving knives. They work great and are quiet.


----------

